# Smackdown 10/19, Main Event & SMS Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Main Event:*



> * Josh Mathews interviews Kofi Kingston.
> 
> * Kofi Kingston defeated The Miz to win the Intercontinental Title
> 
> * Dolph Ziggler defeated Zack Ryder



http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1016/557203/



*SMS:*

(Guess who's back)



> * The Great Khali defeated Primo
> 
> * The Usos beat Titus O'Neil and Darren Young


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1016/557207/



*Smackdown:*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1016/557208/sheamus/



> SmackDown spoilers from tonight's tapings in Memphis, Tennessee:
> 
> Dark Match:
> 
> ...


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event + SMS Spoilers*

WWE just spoiled what happened on Main Event on their own twitter. Way to give people less of a reason to watch the show.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event + SMS Spoilers*

Had a feeling there might be a Title change, they want to make Main Event seem "must see" I guess having a Title change gives the fans the feeling the show is important, unlike Superstars/NXT etc.

Happy Kofi's getting a decent singles push anyway, sucks for Miz, he's been criminally misused for about a year now.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event + SMS Spoilers*

* Dolph Ziggler defeated Zack Ryder.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event + SMS Spoilers*



PoisonMouse said:


> WWE just spoiled what happened on Main Event on their own twitter. Way to give people less of a reason to watch the show.


Fuck Kofi Kingston and fuck "Main Event".


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event + SMS Spoilers*



Pasab said:


> * Dolph Ziggler defeated Zack Ryder.


Is that on Smackdown, Superstars, Main Event, or Saturday Morning Slam?

God damn they tape a lot of shows...



> 2. Dolph Ziggler defeated Zack Ryder. A decent five minute match.
> 
> Dolph cut a promo about how he is the main event and challenged any superstar to a match for next week's show. Ryback obliged to a massive pop. That concludes the Main Event taping.


Edit - it's from main event, looks like Dolph is doing another JAWB next week


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event + SMS Spoilers*

Dark Match

* Tensai defeated Michael McGillicutty.

?WWE Superstars Taping

* Kaitlyn defeated Beth Phoenix.

It was on Main Event DoubleDeckerBar and this was in Madrid :










:cool2


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event + SMS Spoilers*

Miz lost to Kofi?

wtf.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event + SMS Spoilers*



PoisonMouse said:


> WWE just spoiled what happened on Main Event on their own twitter. Way to give people less of a reason to watch the show.


They even put it on their website! Are they fuckin' idiots or what? So fuckin' stupid... :cuss::no::frustrate:evil:


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event + SMS Spoilers*

Kofi Truth feud?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event + SMS Spoilers*



Pasab said:


> Dark Match
> 
> * Tensai defeated Michael McGillicutty.
> 
> ...


What does King Giroud have to do with this? I never doubted him.....

:jay2


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event + SMS Spoilers*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1016/557203/

_** Kofi Kingston defeated The Miz to win the Intercontinental Title
*_

Oh look everyone? most of you guys assume Kingston was going to be de-pushed after knocking Miz’s head off on RAW. :lmao wrong again kids. 

But jeez dude, Kingston won his fourth Intercontinental Championship. Like I’ve said time and time again, Kingston is the mid-card king. He will be a 85x IC Champion before he retire from pro wrestling.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event + SMS Spoilers*

Happy Kofi wins

Ryback going to annihilate Ziggler next week


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown + Main Event + SMS Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What does King Giroud have to do with this? I never doubted him.....
> 
> :jay2


Oh nothing. Make spaniards mad and a Dolph win made my night. :cool2


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

Ryback/Dolph next week? Do you people know what this means? We get to watch Dolph bump for Ryback. Oh god. *thinks about it* :mark:


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

This Ryback/Ziggler match comes from the imaginary world where JY57 seems to live...


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*



Stall_19 said:


> Ryback/Dolph next week? Do you people know what this means? We get to watch Dolph bump for Ryback. Oh god. *thinks about it* :mark:


Dolph will sell...i hope this match more than 10 mins not squash match.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

Saturday Morning Slam

* The Uso’s defeated The Prime Time Players.

* The Great Khali defeated Primo.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

Not surprised. This is the first ME show if I'm correct, so they want to make it seem important. Don't know how long it will last.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

Khali is back!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Khali is back!!


Khali's back?!












JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Not surprised. This is the first ME show if I'm correct, so they want to make it seem important. Don't know how long it will last.


This is actually the third. Last week was Orton/Show and the first episode was Punk/Sheamus.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Not surprised. This is the first ME show if I'm correct, so they want to make it seem important. Don't know how long it will last.


It's the 3rd.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

Seems we'll finally see a televised Ryback match that goes 10+ minutes next week against Ziggler. We'll see how that one goes.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

SmackDown:

* The Miz kicks off SmackDown with another MizTV segment. He’s upset about losing the Intercontinental Title to Kofi Kingston on Main Event. Miz demands a rematch at the Hell In a Cell pay-per-view. Miz is joined by Kane and Daniel Bryan as his guests. Miz predicts the champs will lose their belts at Hell In a Cell and rips into Bryan. Big Show comes out as does Dolph Ziggler. They all argue and out comes Booker T. Booker books Team Hell No vs. Ziggler and Show for later tonight. Miz will go up against Randy Orton.

(edit) THERE ARE NO RYBACK/ZIGGLER MATCH ANNOUNCED FOR NEXT WEEK!!!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

How the hell did or is Khali win a match on SMS if they banned head moves considering most if not all his moves are head



> - Independent wrestler Drew Haskins worked the dark match at tonight's WWE tapings in Memphis. He lost to Johnny Curtis, who reportedly debuted a new ballroom dancer gimmick.


What did Johnny Curtis do to deserve a horrible gimmick?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

EDIT



> (edit) THERE ARE NO RYBACK/ZIGGLER MATCH ANNOUNCED FOR NEXT WEEK!!!


Aw, really? Now I'm disappointed. Ziggler needs to get destroyed.

Oh well, Sheamus will do it when he beats Dolph the month after he wins the title.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

When was the last time that Daniel Bryan had a match with a heel? Bryan is a heel that doesn't know he's a face.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

There will likely be a re-match with Ryback and Ziggler next week on RAW.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

Smackdown is so damn small time.


Hopefully Barrett and Sandow are on anyways.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*



Stall_19 said:


> When was the last time that Daniel Bryan had a match with a heel? Bryan is a heel that doesn't know he's a face.


Daniel Bryan has faced heels all this month or so. He lost to Alberto Del Rio last week and this Monday to Big Show. WWE doesn't have any other faces to lose to the main event heels so they use Daniel Bryan who is face by default due to his reactions.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*










Kane and Daniel Bryan vs Show and Ziggler?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Kane and Daniel Bryan vs Show and Ziggler?


It will end with Sheamus Brogue kicking someone, I can see it now.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*



> * Sheamus is backstage wanting a rematch against Wade Barrett. Teddy Long makes Sheamus vs. Barrett in a Lumberjack Match for later.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/1016/557208/sheamus/#ixzz29WH2W22U


.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

Geez, are you fucking kidding me? Again?

He HAS to be Sheamus's next opponent at this point, or they're just wasting the fuck out of these matches.

They better not have him lose this time.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

I predict Sheamus is gonna lay 8-12 guys out.... Trips is training him well in the art of burial.

Hopefully Barrett wins anyway, probably won't though.

more anyway...


> 2. Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow beat Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel. Rhodes Scholars won a three-minute glorified squash.
> 
> Booker, Teddy and Eve were shown talking backstage. Eve took credit for the lumberjack match idea and made Teddy look bad.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*



Warrior said:


> Daniel Bryan has faced heels all this month or so. He lost to Alberto Del Rio last week and this Monday to Big Show. WWE doesn't have any other faces to lose to the main event heels so they use Daniel Bryan who is face by default due to his reactions.


Lol I had that backwards. I meant faces.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

I didn't watch RAW, but why exactly does Sheamus want a re-match if he won?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*



Warrior said:


> I didn't watch RAW, but why exactly does Sheamus want a re-match if he won?


It was a DQ win.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*



RatedR10 said:


> It was a DQ win.


I see, so he wants that clean win huh. lol


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*



Warrior said:


> I didn't watch RAW, but why exactly does Sheamus want a re-match if he won?


Well simple, he didn't win the "_right_" way. He won by DQ, he want to bury Wade Barrett the proper way thus completely destroying Barrett comeback momentum completely.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

And hopefully he doesn't get it.

I'm betting he does, though. Never bet against the superhuman strength that comes from working out with Triple H, it's like getting Thor's hammer.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

Hopefully Barrett wins via interference from Show.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Well simple, he didn't win the "_right_" way. He won by DQ, he want to bury Wade Barrett the proper way thus completely destroying Barrett comeback momentum completely.


Barrett momentum was destroyed when he returned on Smackdown and when they stopped airing his promo videos. But yeah his return needed more of a statement and it's losing steam each week that he is just there.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 10/19, Main Event, Superstars & SMS Spoilers*

Sheamus/Barrett III? Who the fuck thinks that this shit draws anything?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol @ Dibiase.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Dibiase returned lol and lost in a quick match. I thought he was released.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol Ziggler jobs again. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Lol Ziggler jobs again. Fucking ridiculous.


He did beat Zack Ryder on Superstars.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Warrior said:


> He did beat Zack Ryder on Superstars.


Yea, but it won't mean anything.

He needs victories against big names.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck him, he should be jobbing. I hope it was Bryan who made him tap instead of Kane pinning him. Probably got pinned, though. It'll have to do.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> 3. Daniel Bryan and Kane defeated Big Show and Dolph Ziggler in a non-title match. Ziggler and Show worked over Bryan for about ten minutes until he made the hot tag to Kane. Bryan tagged back in and locked Ziggler in the No! Lock for the submission victory. Rhodes Scolars came out and attacked Team Hell No as they were celebrating/arguing on the stage.
> 
> 4. Antonio Cesaro defeated Ted DiBiase in a non-title match. Ted DiBiase entered his same old music. A video aired of Cesaro in front of Sun Studio. He ran down Memphis and Elvis for cheap heat. Cesaro won in three minutes with the Neutralizer.
> 
> ...


Ziggler tapping fpalm

Lol @ Clay jobbing to Slater, that's gotta be an all time low, poor fat bastard.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah, he did tap out. That's great to hear. 

Good to see Sandow and Rhodes ambush them. We definitely know who's winning the tag title tournament.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Slater beat Clay?? :jay2

What goes around comes around you fat fuck!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Its about time Daniel Bryan makes someone tap.

and wow Heath Slater won a match?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brodus is officially the babyface version of Tensai.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Brodus is definitely getting punished for something.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Natalya still jobbing I see. Sad


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Dammnnnnnn. Clay losing to Slater? Yeah something got to be going on with him backstage and that’s a really *huge* win for Mr. OMB. 

And LOL @ Bland Ziggler tapping out.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> Bryan tagged back in and locked Ziggler in the No! Lock for the submission victory.


:bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I think Vince is pissed off, the gimmick didn't work out (probably his idea) and is taking it out on Brodus.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Brodus is definitely getting punished for something.


His dancing bitch not only got herself a DUI and lied about where she worked, ahe apparently disrespected the GOAT at Summerslam Axxess, it's not his fault, but that's how Vince works.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> His dancing bitch not only got herself a DUI and lied about where she worked, ahe apparently disrespected the GOAT at Summerslam Axxess, it's not his fault, but that's how Vince works.


PTP are kinda getting fucked too because of AW. They lost a lot of steam really fast.

I really figured Brodus would eventually be a jobber anyway, though. He's just not versatile enough.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

"Guilt" by association.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't think Brodus did anything wrong backstage. My guess is he's just no longer the flavor of the month.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sheamus won clean?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> His dancing bitch not only got herself a DUI and lied about where she worked,* ahe apparently disrespected the GOAT at Summerslam Axxess*, it's not his fault, but that's how Vince works.


Who?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Who?


Stone Cold


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> PTP are kinda getting fucked too because of AW. They lost a lot of steam really fast.
> 
> I really figured Brodus would eventually be a jobber anyway, though. He's just not versatile enough.


I can see them repackaging him as a monster heel in the near future. The vignettes they ran for him last year as a heel were really convincing, I think he'd be good as Mark Henry's natural successor.

I think Team Hell No's popularity mostly contributed to the PTP's downfall to be honest, although AW trashing Linda wouldn't have helped there cause.



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Who?


Cameron, his dancer, disrespected the GOAT, Austin.

Unbelievable, I know.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

> 7. World Hvt. Champion Sheamus defeated Wade Barrett in a lumberjack match. The lumberjacks started brawling per usual, then Team Hell No showed up to brawl. Amidst the confusion, Sheamus hit the brogue kick on Barrett for the win.


.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Third time's a charm, fella.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Predictable bullshit. Barrett is done.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, he's buried. Who the fuck didn't see that coming? Nice job ruining another comeback even further. Not gonna watch this week.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Warrior said:


> Stone Cold





DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Cameron, his dancer, disrespected the GOAT, Austin.
> 
> Unbelievable, I know.


You mean the same dumb girl when he asked her "_Whats your favorite match?_" I can't believe that. You got to be kidding me.




_*World Hvt. Champion Sheamus defeated Wade Barrett in a lumberjack match. The lumberjacks started brawling per usual, then Team Hell No showed up to brawl. Amidst the confusion, Sheamus hit the brogue kick on Barrett for the win.
*_

LOL @ the result. I told you, Barrett is finish, the worst comeback of 2012. Just put this man on Superstars already, I’m tired of this. Someone is really having fun screwing over Barrett.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

They should have just held off Barretts return till later this year. The World title scene will probably revolve around Del Rio and Orton this fall and Ziggler still has to cash in sometime. They seem to have no plans for him other than lose to the top faces.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Good to see Brodus Clay losing to Heath Slater.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the prospect of Team Hell No going APA and getting into a brawl just for the hell of it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Stall_19 said:


> I like the prospect of Team Hell No going APA and getting into a brawl just for the hell of it.


Yeah, that just seems random lol.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't believe I'm gonna say this but I'm only interested on the Slater match, this SD sounds like shit.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Barrett lost clean? I'm a :sadpanda

Can't say I'm surprised, I mean, Show costing him the match would have given the feud some heat and gotten Barrett a huge win, but Fella don't do no jobs :fella

FUCK. Why have him take the kick on Raw with no reward?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

They obviously don't give a shit about Barrett.

I realized that the moment they had him return on some random ass Smackdown right before Night of Champions.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, he's buried. Who the fuck didn't see that coming? Nice job ruining another comeback even further. Not gonna watch this week.


I'm starting to believe the 'Barrett is being held back' shtick now


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It's unbelievable, he's literally come back, beaten a load of jobbers, and now lost to the Fella for nothing. What was the point of all the squashes?

So sick and tired of him being treated like a nobody.



> 7. World Hvt. Champion Sheamus defeated Wade Barrett in a lumberjack match. The lumberjacks started brawling per usual, then Team Hell No showed up to brawl. Amidst the confusion, Sheamus hit the brogue kick on Barrett for the win.
> 
> *Ziggler hit his finisher. He tried to cash in his Money in the Bank contract, but Big Show hit the KO punch and said at the end of the show that he would win the belt and that the same fate would happen to him as it did to Ziggler.*


So Dolph Ziggler taps out and is then knocked out, all in the same night. Your next World Heavyweight Champion ladies and gentlemen. DAT LOGICAL BOOKING

:vince2


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Ryback vs Sheamus would end in a no contest.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's unbelievable, he's literally come back, beaten a load of jobbers, and now lost to the Fella for nothing. What was the point of all the squashes?
> 
> So sick and tired of him being treated like a nobody.


You know what, the moment they put that ridiculous jobber ass theme with him I knew he was finished from the start already.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> You know what, the moment they put that ridiculous jobber ass theme with him I knew he was finished from the start already.


Trent Barreta was robbed out of that theme.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's unbelievable, he's literally come back, beaten a load of jobbers, and now lost to the Fella for nothing. What was the point of all the squashes?
> 
> So sick and tired of him being treated like a nobody.
> 
> ...


Holy shit, I would lol if Ziggler fails his cash in due to Show. Ziggler should just let that MITB contract expire.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

urca said:


> I'm starting to believe the 'Barrett is being held back' shtick now


You only believe it now? 

I told you, I'm not wrong. He needs to ask for his release and get it over with, it's beyond embarassing at this point.

At least Ziggler is still getting treated like shit, but he's winning the title so it really doesn't matter, sadly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... just wow. So they have three perfect opportunities to do two big things. One is make Barrett look strong to go into a feud with Sheamus, and two is get the Show and Sheamus feud some heat by having Show cost Sheamus the match. Instead Sheamus just beats Barrett and a brawl breaks out?

I don't want to be one of those guys, but I'm simply not watching Smackdown again until Sheamus loses the World Title or Barrett (or Sandow, though that's even more unlikely) is put into a WHC feud(and if Barrett loses that to Sheamus, I just rinse and repeat). I know people claim they're never going to watch a show again and come back to watch the next week, but I've never made such a claim in the past and I intend to keep true to it. No point in even watching for Barrett or Sandow anymore. Unless I hear a match of there's is really really good on Smackdown, I just can't continue to support this crap in any insignificant way I can (which right now would be watching it, which I know technically doesn't count since I don't have a Nielsen box... but meh, it's the best I can do). 

*Cue jokes about not letting the door hit me on the way out*

Yeah, I just rage quit. unk2


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Just read that Sheamus got Big Show up for the White Noise in the dark match main event. :damn


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Warrior said:


> Trent Barreta was robbed out of that theme.


He was, easily set for his Heel turn and they ruined it. 



RiZE said:


> Just read that Sheamus got Big Show up for the White Noise in the dark match main event. :damn


Ryback Who?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

RiZE said:


> Just read that Sheamus got Big Show up for the White Noise in the dark match main event. :damn


So thats what they want to happen at Hell in a Cell. Cena Lite. I am sure the kids and casuals will like that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm glad Sheamus Brouge kicked the green off of that boy. But then again we're back to Show/Sheamus. -__-


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ziggler really needs to change his twitter handle to @JOBZiggler. I don't even class him as a "#HEEL" anymore, anybody that has to listen to Vickie Guerrero screaming her lungs out every night, whilst doing the job and looking about as strong as a feather, deserves some pity in my book.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Ziggler really needs to change his twitter handle to @JOBZiggler. I don't even class him as a "#HEEL" anymore, anybody that has to listen to Vickie Guerrero screaming her lungs out every night, whilst doing the job and looking about as strong as a feather, deserves some pity in my book.


At least HE gets a world title out of it, unlike certain, more capable people. Fuck him.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll tune in just to watch Ziggler tap :bryan


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who cares if Bryan made Ziggler tap? Ziggler jobbed to my grandmother the other day. Winning over him means jack shit.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Super Sheamus is fucking worse than super Cena. The're making him look as strong as possible at the detriment of everyone else. Just lose the title you mong


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Pretty sure losing to the world champion in the main event isn't exactly a burial.

I'm sure Barrett cries all the way to the bank.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I said this recently, but this is what will happen at HIAC:

-Sheamus will beat Show
-Show will hit Sheamus with WMD after the match
-Ziggler cashes in MITB and immediately pins Sheamus, but only gets the two count
-Ziggler hits his finisher, goes for the pin, and Sheamus still kicks out
-Ziggler goes for his finisher again, but the second time Sheamus reverses it, hits the brogue kick, 1-2-3.

WWE will feed every heel on the roster to Sheamus. It really is Cena all over again, only Sheamus isn't even half the talent of Cena.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> Pretty sure losing to the world champion in the main event isn't exactly a burial.
> 
> I'm sure Barrett cries all the way to the bank.


Every midcarder is paid well, big fucking deal. You still shouldn't settle for looking like a fool on national television, he needs to be a world champion. He could be getting money like Sheamus, so yeah, he should be mad. Punk wouldn't settle for that and neither should anyone else.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Who cares if Bryan made Ziggler tap? Ziggler jobbed to my grandmother the other day. Winning over him means jack shit.


Obviously more people care than watching Del Borio make people tap :bryan


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I wonder how Triple H would react if he ever reads a show script with a loss for Sheamus in there.

:hhh 

"Who wrote this?"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Warrior said:


> I wonder how Triple H would react if he ever reads a show script with a loss for Sheamus in there.
> 
> :hhh
> 
> "Who wrote this?"


I'll bet he tried to get Punk fired after reading what Vince had planned for Main Event.

:hhh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Osize10 said:


> Obviously more people care than watching Del Borio make people tap :bryan


No argument there... But I don't know why people are happy about Bryan beat up Ziggler. That's like Ryback beating up AJ Lee.... :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ryback beating up AJ would be awesome, the fuck are you talking about?

I'm just happy whenever Ziggler looks bad, it has nothing to do with Bryan.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I would tune in just to watch Bryan put the tap in water


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ryback beating up AJ would be awesome, the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> I'm just happy whenever Ziggler looks bad, it has nothing to do with Bryan.


I'm saying is that Ziggler is a non threat to anyone. I really can't take this guy seriously FOR ANYTHING. Putting my smarkiness aside, as a fan he's the one of the weakest booked heels I've ever seen. I can't buy him beating anyone significant.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't see the point in Fella wanting to challenge Barrett. Sure, Show interfered in the Raw match but he still ended up giving Barrett the Brogue Kick.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Miz losing x2 makes me   



I hope they have plans for him*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The Sandrone said:


> I said this recently, but this is what will happen at HIAC:
> 
> -Sheamus will beat Show
> -Show will hit Sheamus with WMD after the match
> ...


You're overreacting just a wee bit.

Jack fucking Swagger cashed in the briefcase successfully. Early '06 Cena was successfully cashed in on. They're not going to have anyone unsuccessfully cash in on a weakened opponent, especially someone as prominent on shows as Ziggler.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Every midcarder is paid well, big fucking deal. You still shouldn't settle for looking like a fool on national television, he needs to be a world champion. He could be getting money like Sheamus, so yeah, he should be mad. Punk wouldn't settle for that and neither should anyone else.


Having three competitive matches with the world champion, who's been pushed to the moon, in the span of two weeks isn't exactly looking like a fool though. Here's a strange concept: maybe he doesn't think of his position on a scripted TV show as SERIOUS BUSINESS and doesn't have a big ego, happy to be doing what he loves for good pay instead.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Barrett marks, for god sake is he losing cleanly to hornswoggle?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I'm saying is that Ziggler is a non threat to anyone. I really can't take this guy seriously FOR ANYTHING. Putting my smarkiness aside, as a fan he's the one of the weakest booked heels I've ever seen. I can't buy him beating anyone significant.


I agree 100%.

And I like it that way, to be honest. I wouldn't buy him as a strong character because he's not good enough, he doesn't have the stand out presence or charisma.



Huganomics said:


> Having three competitive matches with the world champion, who's been pushed to the moon, in the span of two weeks isn't exactly looking like a fool though. Here's a strange concept: maybe he doesn't think of his position on a scripted TV show as SERIOUS BUSINESS and doesn't have a big ego, happy to be doing what he loves for good pay instead.


Maybe that's why he gets treated like a loser then. That is NOT an acceptable attitude, most top guys get to the top because they want it.

Also, give me a break with the competitive matches shit. NOBODY cares about anything but who wins and who loses, that's all that matters. Sandow beat up Sheamus for 13 of the 16 minutes in their match a week or two ago, he lost. Does ANYONE remember that he dominated the match? No, the only thing people care about is that he didn't win.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone wanna place bets on when Barrett is fed to the Goldberg knock-off?

It's coming, I'm gonna say a month, tops.



> Sandow beat up Sheamus for 13 of the 16 minutes in their match a week or two ago, he lost.


That was when he Brogue Kicked Sandow and Rhodes at the same time wasn't it? Two burials with one shovel if you will.

That must have been like banging two girls with one condom for Trips, I bet he enjoyed the shit out of it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao @ Brodus Clay

THREE MAN BAND, BABAAAAY!*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

SERIOUSLY BITCH IF HE GETS FED TO HORNSWOGGLE!!! FUCKING HELL HENRY GOT HIS DUE. he was booked like a JOKE for so long.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Anyone wanna place bets on when Barrett is fed to the Goldberg knock-off?
> 
> It's coming, I'm gonna say a month, tops.


Yeah, I'm sure they will make a storyline based on their past with Nexus.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Anyone wanna place bets on when Barrett is fed to the Goldberg knock-off?
> 
> It's coming, I'm gonna say a month, tops.


I'm shocked it hasn't already happened, I had it scheduled right after his return match.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't care who wins or who loses, I just want to be entertained. I enjoyed the heck out of the Randy Orton/Christian fued last year, and Christian lost nearly every match in the feud. Too many people focus on wins and loses in a scripted sport.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's kinda hard to be entertained when the good talents lose and the shitty talents win, that's the problem.

At least Christian got a world title out of that feud, albeit briefly. Barrett will retire with nothing.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Chavo jobbed repeatedly to a fucking leprachaun who at the time had no concept of the english language. Ok I concede that I too am pissed at sheamus beating him cleanly and he is worse then Cena but for fuck sake losing to a top face isnt being burried! Edge took pinfalls from main eventers, Randy did coming up, hell even Cena did. They all became stars.

Chavo = burried
Wade = not


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Barrett should have gotten a win out of one of these matches. A non-title win by hook or by crook... to actually make this set of matches matter.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett losing is not him being burried!*

Until he's world champion (never), he's being buried. End of discussion. There's the top (people who've held the world title), and there's the bottom (people who haven't). He's on the bottom like EVERYONE else, right now he's no better off than Primo and Epico.

Even saying that, they could've fed him any number of people, there was no reason to have Sheamus beat him. None at all.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm convinced Barrett will get a few reigns with the World Title, he's too good not to, and WWE don't seem to care much for it anyway, they gave CHRISTIAN the belt after all.

As for the WWE Title? I've given up at this point, which is sad, he's already proven he can be top heel in the company comfortably.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett losing is not him being burried!*

How is he not being buried? The guy should be champion, not that pathetic clown Lameus.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett losing is not him being burried!*

Learn how to spell buried. He's still digging his way out of his Ezekiel Jackson burial, he has NEVER recovered from that, and I doubt he ever will.

Once again, this thread is another case of writing SPOILER in the title, and then revealing the SPOILER in said title. fpalm


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett losing is not him being burried!*

By your logic if your not world champ your fucked. Piper, Curt Hennig, Ricky Steamboat and Ted Dibiase Snr, were they fucked?

^ how do I do spoilers then?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett losing is not him being burried!*

Yes. Not Steamboat though, he did win it.

Besides, it's a completely different era. In that era, if you're not a world champion, you still failed but people at least took you seriously. Now everybody gets a reign, anybody who doesn't looks *EXTREMELY* bad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I'm convinced Barrett will get a few reigns with the World Title, he's too good not to, and WWE don't seem to care much for it anyway, they gave CHRISTIAN the belt after all.
> 
> As for the WWE Title? I've given up at this point, which is sad, he's already proven he can be top heel in the company comfortably.


Too good not to has no bearing on anything, William Regal couldn't even get it, if that doesn't tell you something, I don't know what will. Vince is outright biased against English talent. Giving Christian the belt was only because they were absolutely FORCED, they had no alternative to give him the belt and look at the kind of reign he got.

WWE can say on commentary that he's a future world champion, but those are lies, something the WWE is VERY good at telling. They've said that about plenty of people and it never happened.

The WWE Championship is an absolute no, either way, he'll never touch that, which is a shame because the world title barely even counts anymore.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett losing is not him being burried!*

Would you say that being in Cessaros position is royally fucked then?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You only believe it now?
> 
> I told you, I'm not wrong. He needs to ask for his release and get it over with, it's beyond embarassing at this point.
> 
> At least Ziggler is still getting treated like shit, but he's winning the title so it really doesn't matter, sadly.


Yes,I only believe it now for one reason and one reason only: Barrett's gimmick.
Think about it like this,Barrett's gimmick is like Goldberg's streak,open to fight for,can build you up real good unless you lose early,and guess what happened?Barrett lost WAY too early .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on 10/19 SD*

How are you going to have a SPOILER thread title that has the spoiler in it? :shaq

Anyway, I agree a loss to the World Heavyweight Champion won't bury you after having a competitive series of matches in the last couple of weeks. However, WWE not give Barrett any storylines, a real feud to get the viewers invested in his character and what he is doing is kind of burying him imo. He's just floating on the roster, appearing on shows with virtually no direction.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

They didn't HAVE to have Christian win the belt. They could have easily had Del Rio win the ladder match, and then show up on Smackdown for a "Farewell Address" and then have Teddy book him vs. Orton and have him drop the belt there.

They gave the belt to Christian as a thank you for 10+ years of service, here's 2 nothing Title reigns kinda thing. It may well have even been a favor to Edge, but bottom line is, he got it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on 10/19 SD*

Whoever edited the title for me thank you for teaching me how to do spoilers properly.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

come on now..is a spoiler when you know who Wade Barrett face but it's not a result spoiler once you know who he face.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Too good not to has no bearing on anything, William Regal couldn't get it. Vince is outright biased against English talent. Giving Christian the belt was only because they were absolutely FORCED, they had no alternative to give him the belt and look at the kind of reign he got.
> 
> WWE can say on commentary that he's a future world champion, but those are lies, something the WWE is VERY good at telling. They've said that about plenty of people and it never happened.
> 
> The WWE Championship is an absolute no, either way, he'll never touch that, which is a shame because the world title barely even counts anymore.


I think I remember you posting that you would never watch TNA, but if Barrett was released by WWE and signed there, would you then? 

On topic, Smackdown isn't even a B-show anymore, its the equivalent of Superstars. There is just not a feeling of importance like was there was in the Ruthless Aggression era, taking the title off Sheamus and giving it some importance would help.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett losing is not him being burried!*



TommyWCECM said:


> Would you say that being in Cessaros position is royally fucked then?


For an entire career? Yes. For a rookie? No, because everybody HAS to start somewhere, there's no choice in the matter. Cesaro is going to move up the roster to world title status, most likely. Barrett never will. But until Cesaro wins the world title, he doesn't matter, just like Barrett, just like Trent Barretta, just like Titus O'Neil, just like Epico, etc.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

My guess is They gave up on him cause the crowd barely gives a reaction him; sad thing cause its WWE's fault they gave Barrett the most stupid and meaningless promos when he came back. 

And his return was against a jobber? You gotta be kidding me, he should of interfered at a PPV and cost sheamus the title. Doesn't take a genius to write this. The Creative Team is just so much fail bundled together.

In his first promo he said he isn't going to face the obvious jobbers and then WWE just gives him matches against jobbers. fpalm
WWE has no fucking direction with him and the sad thing is he has the look, ability to do good promos, and is a good wrestler to a degree. Being good on the mic gets you over and is more important than matches.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> They didn't HAVE to have Christian win the belt. They could have easily had Del Rio win the ladder match, and then show up on Smackdown for a "Farewell Address" and then have Teddy book him vs. Orton and have him drop the belt there.
> 
> They gave the belt to Christian as a thank you for 10+ years of service, here's 2 nothing Title reigns kinda thing. It may well have even been a favor to Edge, but bottom line is, he got it.


It was a favor to Edge. They weren't just gonna fuck Edge in the ass and have Del Rio win. No, they didn't "HAVE" to I guess but Vince at least respects Edge, so he gave him a gift.

Who the fuck does Barrett have to do that for him? Last I checked, he wasn't best friends with Cena or Punk or Orton or anybody else who's a major main eventer and is going to have a career ending injury. He's fucked, and the fact that you're still holding out hope for something that's never going to happen is beyond me. WWE books Barrett no different than they ever did Morrison, he gets pushed for a couple months, then buried for a couple months, then pushed for a couple months, then buried for a couple months, and every time his fans think "THIS IS IT! FINALLY!", WWE knows they have the fans by the balls and they fuck with them again.



Striketeam said:


> I think I remember you posting that you would never watch TNA, but if Barrett was released by WWE and signed there, would you then?


No. I've had people join TNA who I was higher on than Barrett, like Kennedy, Christian and Angle and I still never watched it. I will never watch a non WWE wrestling product because it does not matter. If TNA wants my business, start beating WWE in the ratings and the PPV buyrates, until then, never.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

So, your gripe isnt that his jobbing to everyone and their grandma its the fact that WWE/Vince arnt treating him like main event talent like you and I can agree he is?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have no problem with Barrett losing to Sheamus, he is the world champion after all. Just wish they give him a proper feud. I still believe he will be World Champion one day.

I just find it sad that Ryback (even though I like him) and Bryan gets pushed more, who were lackeys in Nexus, than Barrett who was the freaking leader of Nexus.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

^ That better not be the case.

They fucked up. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



RiZE said:


> ^ That better not be the case.
> 
> They fucked up. Every. Single. Time.


Still are. Will continue to do.
Fire Creative. Hire Paul Heyman.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



TommyWCECM said:


> So, your gripe isnt that his jobbing to everyone and their grandma its the fact that WWE/Vince arnt treating him like main event talent like you and I can agree he is?


No, it's both. They go hand in hand. But if he had won the belt, I would at least be content enough to have him lose more often than he should.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

I dont see it that way, from a kayfabe perspective Wade is on the champs radar, I wouldnt be surprised if Wade plays a part in the WHC match at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

He is versing the WHC, thats not being buried and two weeks in a row on raw interference's the guy will get his opportunity, how can you make a guy who was injured half the year come back and immediately put the belt on him? He is being built back up and by versing sheamus and being thrown into the mix with the WHC he is gaining back his credibility. He will be champ next year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



TommyWCECM said:


> I dont see it that way, from a kayfabe perspective Wade is on the champs radar, I wouldnt be surprised if Wade plays a part in the WHC match at Hell in a Cell.


Yeah, and then what? He faces Sheamus, loses, Ziggler cashes in and Ziggler feuds with Sheamus. It NEVER ends.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> You're overreacting just a wee bit.
> 
> Jack fucking Swagger cashed in the briefcase successfully. Early '06 Cena was successfully cashed in on. They're not going to have anyone unsuccessfully cash in on a weakened opponent, especially someone as prominent on shows as Ziggler.


Perhaps it's a slight exaggeration. Perhaps Ziggler won't hit his finisher and they'll at least let that save some face.

Honestly, I wouldn't be that mad Barrett lost if he won one of the two Raw matches they had. I'm also not as pissed about that as I am Sheamus' unstoppable booking, and it's for the same reason I hated Cena in 2005 and 2007. We have a corny face rarely ever losing. The one singles loss he's taken this year was against the one guy besides Cena who's above him, and even that was a shock to some degree. While it's not like they should have Sheamus lose every week, losing every month or two in a competitive match-up because of the guy you're feuding with really wouldn't be that bad or detrimental to Sheamus, it would build up that guy for a future WHC match and it would further Sheamus' feud in the most simplistic way. I mean hell, even Punk when he was face was pinned several times during his feud/three-way feud with Bryan and Kane back in May-June-July. Punk always looked vulnerable but rather than hurt him, it simply furthered his feuds and made people think that Punk could be beaten by these guys and that his title could be in jeopardy (kayfabe of course). With Sheamus you just don't get that (or at least I and a few others don't). It makes it an un-enjoyable watching experience and makes me care for the main event and World Title even less. 

And honestly, if Sheamus was ever going to be the underdog, this feud with Show would be it. But instead of Show getting in Sheamus' head, costing him matches and making Sheamus question himself and make Show seem like someone Sheamus can't stop, they have Sheamus treat him like any other opponent on a SD, and at HIAC I'm confident that is what will happen. I don't get why kids/casuals would have any doubt of a Sheamus win. With the way WWE is booking this, it's Big Show that has something to prove to Sheamus, and that's a problem when he's larger than Sheamus and the heel in the feud. Heels as the underdogs just aren't cool, and the same shit is happening on Raw with Cena/Punk/Ryback with Punk seemingly the underdog, though with Punk because of his size it's a bit more acceptable. With Show though? Absolutely not.

And then to top it all off there's the issues with Barrett. Barrett has some cool vignettes, looks to be coming back back better than ever. What changes? He modifies his entrance music a bit though it still sounds like jobber music. He grows a beard. He tapes his hands/wrists... and... adds a new finisher? His style and moveset hasn't changed much if at all, and he still walks around, talks, and acts like the same Wade Barrett who was there before he got injured. To make matters worse he squashes a jobber and then says (something along the lines of) "Guys like him aren't worth my time. So I'm gonna make things interesting for myself. Wade Barrett is now open for business, and business will be booming!"... and then what happens? He faces more jobbers. Then the one star he finally gets to face in Sheamus, he can't beat him even with Show as a distraction out there, and he couldn't beat him on SD even in a lumberjack match. Barrett's return is single-handily the most botched return I've ever seen in the WWE. It's crap like this that makes me wonder why I continue watching, and sadly because it's as long there's a glimmer of greatness in WWE (right now that glimmer is CM Punk), I'll continue being a fan and watch at least the show he's on. I've tried to stick to SD even in the dark days of Sheamus/Del Rio because of Barrett's return and Sandow's arrival, but I simply can't anymore.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

JY57 said:


> I have no problem with Barrett losing to Sheamus, he is the world champion after all. Just wish they give him a proper feud. I still believe he will be World Champion one day.
> 
> I just find it sad that Ryback (even though I like him) and Bryan gets pushed more, who were lackeys in Nexus, than Barrett who was the freaking leader of Nexus.


If you pay close attention to WWE contest winners they end up second fiddle to people who don't win.

Tough Enough Winners: Daniel Puder, Maven, Jackie, Morrison and Andy. What have they accomplished?

Tough Enough losers: Miz (Former WWE Champion and main evented Wrestlemania)

Diva Search Winners: Christy Hemme, Ashley

Diva Search Losers: Michelle McCool, Candice Michelle, Maryse 

NXT winners: Wade Barret, Kaval, Kaitlyn, Johhny Curtis.

NXT Losers: Daniel Bryan, Ryback, AJ Lee etc..


It's a weird pattern, but if you have a favorite in a WWE contest then you better hope they lose lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's another reason he'll never amount to anything, WWE's stupid adherence to making sure contest winners always become failures. I don't know why they insist on doing this but it's their thing.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's another reason he'll never amount to anything, WWE's stupid adherence to making sure contest winners always become failures. I don't know why they insist on doing this but it's their thing.


Yeah, it's a weird pattern, I think the only successful contest winners were Layla and Eve, but they are divas so it's not that important. But even then I think Maryse won a title before Layla or Eve.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's another reason he'll never amount to anything, WWE's stupid adherence to making sure contest winners always become failures. I don't know why they insist on doing this but it's their thing.


Not necessarily.



NXT winners: 
Wade Barret:Only one with potential imo
Kaval:Great wrestler,but that's about it as far as we've seen.
Johhny Curtis:Won because the original winner was injured.

NXT Losers: Daniel Bryan: one of the most over superstars in the company
Ryback:Vince's taste.

Look at the list that warrior provided,Morrison won Tough Enough over The Miz,and think about who had the better potential..


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Didnt you come up with the idea of Big show winning and then Ziggler cashing in on him? That scenario works out for everyone does it not? Sheamus gets pinned in a gimmick match with interferance so it protects him to an extent, big show has way to much credibility so it wont hurt him cause lets face it Big show as champ is a ratings killer, Ziggler becomes a main event star (not happy bout that) Barrett gets a main event rub. With survivor series coming up it could easily be a fatal four way.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

urca said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Failure

Failure

Failure



> NXT Losers: Daniel Bryanne of the most over superstars in the company
> Ryback:Vince's taste.


Success

Definite future success

The pattern stands. Any time somebody wins a WWE contest, their career is over.



> Look at the list that warrior provided,Morrison won Tough Enough over The Miz,and think about who had the better potential..


Miz did. I don't get what you're trying to say. Morrison has absolutely zero charisma, not one, single, utter fragment of charisma and thus is completely hopeless with no potential.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

No, I'm pretty sure I didn't, because I would never want another undeserved Big Show reign, however short.

Even in a fatal four way, he's still going to lose, so what the fuck does it matter?

At the end of the day, I can't stop you from thinking whatever you're going to think. If you want to live in this fantasy land where he's going to main event and win world titles, then fine, but come WrestleMania time, when Sheamus, Ryback and Ziggler are in main event programs and Barrett is jobbing to Brodus Clay, I'll say I told you so.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Failure
> 
> Failure
> 
> ...


Never mind,I misread .


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

urca said:


> Johhny Curtis:Won because the *original winner was injured.*


Who?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

RiZE said:


> Who?


The dude with Daniel Bryan on NXT(funny dude,his chicks and America gimmick was fun ).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derrick Bateman. And he hasn't amounted to a fucking thing either, so if he was going to win, it would've been no different as always.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At this rate I'll be surprised if Brodus Clay is on the roster by the end of the year. If he is, I doubt he survives WWE's annual spring cleaning.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Warrior said:


> If you pay close attention to WWE contest winners they end up second fiddle to people who don't win.
> 
> Tough Enough Winners: Daniel Puder, Maven, Jackie, Morrison and Andy. What have they accomplished?
> 
> ...


Ryback's a Tough Enough loser as well.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

I'll make you a deal. If Barrett isn't in a meaningful main event match or WHC match you can say I told you so til your fingers are numb. Oh and thanks for the nightmares of the big dancing dinosaur in a meaningful match at mania dude much appreciated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



TommyWCECM said:


> I'll make you a deal. If Barrett isn't in a meaningful main event match or WHC match you can say I told you so til your fingers are numb. Oh and thanks for the nightmares of the big dancing dinosaur in a meaningful match at mania dude much appreciated.


Let's just say WHC or WWE Championship match, because there's no such thing as any other meaningful main event match for a non world champion. I have NO desire at all to see Barrett face somebody like The Undertaker only to job and get nothing out of it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Fuck patience, we've been patient for far too long. Del Rio, Sheamus, Bryan, and even Swagger won the title before he did in less time. Swagger has a world title on his record and he doesn't, that's an atrocity against pro wrestling. Even Ryback, one of the most one dimensional, horrible performers in the business is winning the title before he'll get a fair shot. Enough is enough, there's only so many times you can get kicked in the nuts and not speak up.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

hopefully by SS if not he may as well become Wesley Barratt in tna


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Derrick Bateman. And he hasn't amounted to a fucking thing either, so if he was going to win, it would've been no different as always.


To be fair, this USA guy thing may get him a decent spot on the main roster, something he otherwise would not have gotten.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> To be fair, this USA guy thing may get him a decent spot on the main roster, something he otherwise would not have gotten.


The only "decent spot" on the main roster there is is as a world champion, Bateman will never go that high. That's my point, contest winners in the WWE, Tough Enough, NXT, etc, are absolutely set up for failure from day one and have no chance because the company has already decided on them. Why they win these competitions is beyond me but that's what happens.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

#Mark said:


> Ryback's a Tough Enough loser as well.


That means he gets twice the push and 2x the success. It's a formula.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- Once again the only thing worth checking out on SD involves Team Hell No.

"Sheamus is backstage wanting a rematch against Wade Barrett. Teddy Long makes Sheamus vs. Barrett in a Lumberjack Match for later."

- I literally screamed out "What the Fuck ?" when i saw this.
So now instead of beating up Jobbers Wade is getting beat up by Sheamus every week ?

I said as soon as he returned that he'd be behind Sheamus, ADR, Orton & Ziggler when it comes to the HWT.

- I wish i could say the jobbing Brodus is doing will lead to something but it won't.
Like Ryder the haters will act like his pushing and de-pushing was inevitable.

- Wrestle against champion ? check
Lose against champion ? check
Lose against other wrestlers ? check
Have cash-in thwarted by champion ? check
Have cash-in thwarted by other wrestlers ? check

When he does successfully cash in i don't want to hear anyone talking about them booking Ziggler strongly. 
He was booked like sh*t before he won MITB, while holding MITB and will be while HWC.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



TeamHeadsh0t said:


> He is versing the WHC, thats not being buried and two weeks in a row on raw interference's the guy will get his opportunity, how can you make a guy who was injured half the year come back and immediately put the belt on him? He is being built back up and by versing sheamus and being thrown into the mix with the WHC he is gaining back his credibility. He will be champ next year.


lol the matches with Sheamus don't mean a damn thing.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Warrior said:


> If you pay close attention to WWE contest winners they end up second fiddle to people who don't win.
> 
> Tough Enough Winners: Daniel Puder, Maven, Jackie, Morrison and Andy. What have they accomplished?
> 
> ...


There's more losers than there are winners, so of course you're going to find more success stories from the losers.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I suppose Kofi is at his glass ceiling again with the IC Championship, here's hoping he gives it everything and breaks it. For a jobber he does get his fair share of titles, this is his third this year actually and 9th over-all.

As for Barrett, I suppose inevitably Sheamus was gonna get the win, his momentum is shot but who knows. Al I know is that he was inconsequential in this feud which was all about Big Show and Sheamus.

Once again Hell No! are given a lot of screen time, I think that was three segments, about tied with Sheamus this time who was the important one in the ME so there is that.

Ted DiBiase is back on TV, and it looks like WWE couldn't care less.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stall_19 said:


> There's more losers than there are winners, so of course you're going to find more success stories from the losers.


There hasn't been ANY success stories from the winners. If this isn't intentional I'll be damned.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL @ WWE fucking over Barrett's push once again. Can this company do anything right? I suppose on the bright side, when he finally quits, Kassius Ohno will get to do his gimmick again.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett losing is not him being burried!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Learn how to spell buried. H*e's still digging his way out of his Ezekiel Jackson burial, he has NEVER recovered from that,* and I doubt he ever will.
> 
> Once again, this thread is another case of writing SPOILER in the title, and then revealing the SPOILER in said title. fpalm


So true, that hurt him really badly. Fucking ridiculous booking.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Yeah, but Ezekiel Jackson became a big star from that. 

I mean, really. Zeke's push was a case of pushing the wrong guy over on a guy who should have been pushed instead. Ryback has, well, backed up his push. And Ryback's push hasn't hurt anyone like Zeke's push, which set Barrett back an eternity.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No. I've had people join TNA who I was higher on than Barrett, like Kennedy, Christian and Angle and I still never watched it. I will never watch a non WWE wrestling product because it does not matter. If TNA wants my business, start beating WWE in the ratings and the PPV buyrates, until then, never.


O.K, I know this was several pages ago but I'm having a morning read over breakfast. You would rather watch a show because it gets ratings, then because it's good? I'm sure I'm poorly phrasing your opinion but it seems like your taking the wrong approach to entertainment when you wont watch a show that is entertaining because it isn't mainstream enough.

Also you said something about it only matter if you win or lose, which I also massively disagree with, John Cena lost to Punk at MitB but you can hardly say Cena was being jobbed out or whatever.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> There hasn't been ANY success stories from the winners. If this isn't intentional I'll be damned.


Random stab in the dark but WWE might be trying some kind of "Just cause you lost the battle doesn't mean you can't win the war" kind of angle with the losers, which means actual winners get a shorter end of the stick.

Heck, losing the battle but somehow winning the war is a pretty good description of Daniel Bryan's entire career.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Meh, being in the ME against the WHC is not jobbing when you get a good match out of them.

Ted DiBiase jobbed last night, Wade Barrett did not. He just lost. WWE clearly don't hate him hence the attention he gets.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Gimmicky said:


> Meh, being in the ME against the WHC is not jobbing when you get a good match out of them.
> 
> Ted DiBiase jobbed last night, Wade Barrett did not. He just lost. WWE clearly don't hate him hence the attention he gets.


Then where the fuck's his world title? Attention, in and of itself has no merit, it's about accomplishments.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Then where the fuck's his world title? Attention, in and of itself has no merit, it's about accomplishments.


Aren't you a bit past the concept of kayfabe accomplishments?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

I'm just saying what the facts are. WWE gives people they appreciate world titles. That's what happens. This isn't exactly a shock. They don't value midcarders, that's why they don't headline PPV's.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So I thought kofi was getting buried? Lol at the people who said that. Nice to see him pick up the win hopefully this feud carries on and kofi does not just float around like last time he held the ic title


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Seems like he lost because of the lumberjacks anyway. At least he is back to main eventing and putting on good matches. Their is still plenty of time for him to win the World Title.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm just saying what the facts are. WWE gives people they appreciate world titles. That's what happens. This isn't exactly a shock.


Do you really care what the WWE hands their employees if you enjoy the performer/s? 



> They don't value midcarders, that's why they don't headline PPV's.


They're called midcarders for a reason. They're valued for other things. You can't have an entire roster of main eventers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gimmicky said:


> O.K, I know this was several pages ago but I'm having a morning read over breakfast. *You would rather watch a show because it gets ratings, then because it's good*? I'm sure I'm poorly phrasing your opinion but it seems like your taking the wrong approach to entertainment when you wont watch a show that is entertaining because it isn't mainstream enough.


A WRESTLING show? Yes. I want my wrestling to be relevant, because it's based on accomplishments and revenue. I'll watch any other regular tv show, popular or not. 

Besides, every wrestling show only has a couple wrestlers I like on it anyway, I never enjoy the whole show.



> Also you said something about it only matter if you win or lose, which I also massively disagree with, John Cena lost to Punk at MitB but you can hardly say Cena was being jobbed out or whatever.


Cena is the face of the company and has 27 thousand world titles and wins all the time, Barrett has ZERO and he will retire with ZERO. That is not the same thing. Everybody has to lose some matches, Cena included.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



-Skullbone- said:


> Do you really care what the WWE hands their employees if you enjoy the performer/s?


YES. How clear can I make that? I want to see the people I enjoy get REWARDED and the people I don't enjoy FAIL. Yet everywhere I turn on WWE tv, it's the exact opposite with the exception of CM Punk. It's kinda hard to enjoy what's going on when the good performers are losing and floundering in the midcard and the garbage like Ryback and Sheamus get everything handed to them because they work out with Triple H or Vince gets a boner when he looks at them. 



> They're called midcarders for a reason. They're valued for other things. You can't have an entire roster of main eventers.


Yeah, sure, valued for other things. Whatever. You can still give midcarders a world title reign here and there and then have them go back to being midcarders. Jericho made a career out of that. THAT shows value, not what they're doing with fucking Barrett, just needlessly having him lose to Sheamus and holding him back even though he proved conclusively that he's 100% capable of handling the top heel spot on Raw, and he did this with no television experience. Yet Khali and Swagger have had a better career than he has.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> YES. How clear can I make that? I want to see the people I enjoy get REWARDED and the people I don't enjoy FAIL. Yet everywhere I turn on WWE tv, it's the exact opposite with the exception of CM Punk. It's kinda hard to enjoy what's going on when the good performers are losing and floundering in the midcard and the garbage like Ryback and Sheamus get everything handed to them because they work out with Triple H or Vince gets a boner when he looks at them.


Rewarded with what? More air time for you to enjoy them?

I don't see why you'd have a problem with guys playing the game of politics in a politically-laden environment. 



> Yeah, sure, valued for other things. Whatever. You can still give midcarders a world title reign here and there and then have them go back to being midcarders. Jericho made a career out of that. THAT shows value, not what they're doing with fucking Barrett, just needlessly having him lose to Sheamus and holding him back even though he proved conclusively that he's 100% capable of handling the top heel spot on Raw, and he did this with no television experience. Yet Khali and Swagger have had a better career than he has.


Of course, You have more established mid carders who float around that region and occasionally go higher to fulfil main-event roles on occasion. You have others that a strictly a feature of the show's 'middle' crux, while there are the rest of them who aren't featured too often on the main platforms. 

It's a better position to lose to the unbeatable world champion than it is beating Justin Gabriel, although I agree that Barrett's a floater at the moment with no particular role.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



> Rewarded with what? More air time for you to enjoy them?
> 
> I don't see why you'd have a problem with guys playing the game of politics in a politically-laden environment.


And with a world championship. 

I'm not blaming them for using politics, I'm saying I don't want them to use it because I can't stand these fuckers, they're horrible performers, and because they're horrible performers, I don't want them to get world titles, I don't want them to get wins, and I don't want them to get more money. Especially over the people who actually deserve them. I never said it was their FAULT for playing politics, I GET it.



> Of course, You have more established mid carders who float around that region and occasionally go higher to fulfil main-event roles on occasion. *You have others that a strictly a feature of the show's 'middle' crux, while there are the rest of them who aren't featured too often on the main platforms*.


Exactly, and those are the ones WWE is not high on. They can't be high on everyone, I understand that, so they place them into the unimportant roles they have to fill up. One such person happens to be the guy who should alternate Raw's top heel spot with Punk, and is being critically ignored for no other reason than because of where he was born.

Why do you watch? I just have to ask, since you're giving me the impression that you think literally nothing that ever happens matters. It doesn't matter who main events, it doesn't matter who midcards, it doesn't matter who jobs, everybody is just in a role and it makes no difference who does what. If I've said something you don't agree with, then correct me because reading this conversation, that's what I'm getting from you, and I don't know why somebody with that mentality would have any desire to follow a product where you don't care about who goes where.



> It's a better position to lose to the unbeatable world champion than it is beating Justin Gabriel, although I agree that Barrett's a floater at the moment with no particular role.


No, it isn't a better position, it's the SAME position. There are only 2 positions in WWE, world champions and non world champions. Barrett has never had a shot with the world title, therefore, nobody takes him seriously and never will unless Vince lets go of whatever petty grudge he's always had against English talent (and has prominently displayed this on tv with things such as Pirate gimmicks and humiliating William Regal, one of the greatest all around performers in history almost as badly as Jim Ross) and puts him in the spot where he belongs, with the title.


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

Here we go, start of burying Miz again. I think in about time we see our "awesome guy" jobbing again to Santino and Brodus.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Pyro, they can't ignore him, regals an exception to the rule you cant deny vince has pushed him. remember when he was king of the ring and GM? Did Vince plant drugs on him so he could suspend him? No he fucked up didnt he? That was his second violation too, Randys had his second violation recently and his floating now. Wade is in a better position then Regal, younger, dare I say has more charisma and just just better on the mic. 

Now if you have proof that regal didnt screw up his major push towards what looked like a WWE championship I will agree Vince is a bigotted piece of shit who needs to retire before he kills his creation.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

The first post in this thread is completely weird, what has Chavo got to do with Wade...Can someone explain what the actual spoiler is?

Edit: Nvm found out, well that's a disappointment, are the writers of smackdown and raw the same? because losing clean after two very good matches seems pretty stupid.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

I was giving an actual example of a burial, that was the closest thing ive seen to one. losing repeatedly to the little bastard.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



TommyWCECM said:


> Pyro, they can't ignore him


Ummm, no, I'm pretty sure they CAN. And they HAVE.



> regals an exception to the rule you cant deny vince has pushed him.


Watch me do it right now.



> remember when he was king of the ring and GM? Did Vince plant drugs on him so he could suspend him? No he fucked up didnt he?


He wouldn't have become world champion anyway. That ENTIRE push was designed for Mr. Kennedy. The plan all along was for Kennedy to dethrone Regal from power, get rid of the big power threat in WWE and thrust Kennedy back into the main event picture, but Regal got suspended so they threw that angle in the trash. He was not getting pushed ANYWAY, it was never in the cards.



> That was his second violation too, Randys had his second violation recently and his floating now.


Jeff Hardy didn't get punished for his second. NO excuses.



> Wade is in a better position then Regal, younger, dare I say has more charisma and just just better on the mic.


I'm a bigger Barrett fan but he doesn't have more charisma than Regal. He has a better look, more stage presence and is arguably better on the mic. That's extremely debateable. Either way, he has enough to be pushed. Randy Orton has none and look at him. And no, he's not in a better position, he's in the same position, and he will be in the same position forever UNLESS he wins the world title, because there are only 2 positions, there are the guys who have been world champion, and the guys who have not been. Wade Barrett is no more accomplished or better off than Aiden English or Jake Carter on NXT. That all hinges on the world championship.



> Now if you have proof that regal didnt screw up his major push towards what looked like a WWE championship I will agree Vince is a bigotted piece of shit who needs to retire before he kills his creation.


No, I'll admit he screwed up, but I know the angle was never for him. Every credible source of the day made it perfectly clear it was orchesrated solely for Kennedy.

Vince has never had one English world champion in the history of his company. You would think that with all of the English wrestlers available to him, ONE of them would've won the title by now, in 30 years of him running the company. It's not like Barrett is Vietnamese or something and Vince can't get access to any, English wrestlers are EVERYWHERE. There is no excuse that not one of them has won the title. Even if it was a bad one, just to prove that he's fucking with Barrett for something other than his nationality. And there's not. Fantastic look, great on the mic, huge presence, carries himself well, he's a good brawler and WWE likes their good brawlers, he's proven that he can handle the pressure of carrying the biggest storyline in the company and he's never caused any problems in the back. If he was Irish he'd be as accomplished as Sheamus, I'm convinced of it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL HE LOST BUWIED

Jeez some of you get a fucking grip.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Oh, ok points to you for that. I think the one big difference between Sheamus and Barrett BESIDES Sheamus being a main eventer is Barrett will be remembered for good reasons, whereas Sheamus is a Batista clone, tough motherfucker who you buy as a threat but one dimensional as all shit....ok his worse then Batista which means years from now people will forget his run at the top. Yes I despise the fella that much.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

I don't even buy Sheamus as a threat, I take one look at him and start laughing. That is NOT what you want a main eventer to look like.

But no, anyways, the one difference between Sheamus and Barrett is Barrett won't BE remembered and that's entirely WWE's fault for refusing to push him, he's gonna end up like Carlito or Kennedy or Benjamin. When he retires, Sheamus is gonna have like 12 world titles and Barrett will have none. That's a damn shame. And if, by some miracle, something happens where Vince owes somebody a favor and they tell him to put the belt on Barrett, one 2 day reign at best. That's all he can get. We're actually at the point where the best heel on the roster can't get pushed. That's wrestling in 2012.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Ya know who's buried? Yoshi Tatsu. Ya know who isn't? Barrett and Miz. Please learn the difference between the levels of these guys.

Looks like a decent show overall. I'm OK with Sheamus/Barrett for a third time because the first 2 were entertaining matches and Kane/DBD vs. Show and Ziggler should be decent for what it is. I'm pretty shocked to see Slater go over Brodus but hopefully this is the beginning of that rumored Clay heel turn.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:mark: Sandow attacking Bryan


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Your obsession with Vince hating brits is just painful to read about at this point...
he created a title for Bulldog, put him in many major storylines & mainevents, he only lost once in the UK (specifically to make the rematch even bigger) and did great in a few royal rumbles. That's after being fired for HGH (and other misdemeanors) and jumping ship multiple times. Also by direct comparison WCW did nothing with him!

Barret hasn't had much heat since a little after Nexus, even when he put Orton out.... There's been appearances on Raw with zero reaction. You can try to justify it anyway you want, the audience just doesn't care about him.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

He's had no heat because the fans haven't been given a reason to hate him, all he's done is have some matches with a bit of heelish attitude.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



BehindYou said:


> Your obsession with Vince hating brits is just painful to read about at this point...
> he created a title for Bulldog, put him in many major storylines & mainevents, he only lost once in the UK (specifically to make the rematch even bigger) and did great in a few royal rumbles. That's after being fired for HGH (and other misdemeanors) and jumping ship multiple times. Also by direct comparison WCW did nothing with him!


None of that matters, he didn't win the big one. End of.



> Barret hasn't had much heat since a little after Nexus, even when he put Orton out.... There's been appearances on Raw with zero reaction. You can try to justify it anyway you want, the audience just doesn't care about him.


They don't care about him because he's been fucked with so many times and the audience knows there's no point in getting invested in someone Vince will just do start and stop pushes on. He was the biggest heel in the company, by far, and how does the WWE respond to this? That's right, they bury him 6 feet deep, having him do jobs for people like Ezekiel Jackson, because that is EXACTLY what you're meant to do when a talent gets red hot, destroy them. Then when they give him an elevation, they don't take it seriously again, he gets a few fluke wins over Orton and then Orton absolutely murders him by RKO'ing him onto a car, a chair, throwing him into a buffet table, whatever the fuck you can think of, then they hype him as the potential Rumble winner and he gets thrown out in 5 minutes like he was nothing, then he gets injured and he comes back and they REFUSE to give him a microphone, the tool most critical to his getting over, when talking is his biggest attribute, and they have him beating jobbers instead of getting back into a feud. And you DARE suggest that that's down to him sucking? Bullshit.

Also, if you want to justify that he's not being pushed because he's not over












Royal Rumble win, Money In The Bank, 2 WWE Championships, clean victories over the likes of Orton, not dirty, CLEAN, absolutely legit, 100% clean, and dead silence in absolutely every single arena across America. FUCK overness, since when did the champion draw in this day and age anyway? Nobody moves ratings or buyrates but Cena and the part timer legends.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> We're actually at the point where the best heel on the roster can't get pushed. That's wrestling in 2012.


CM Punk is WWE Champion. 

And I don't agree that Barrett's being buried, losing to the WHC whether you like him or not is not a burial, I wanna see what happens next. If he just keeps on floating around doing nothing or moves on to a lesser name and a nothing feud then I fear for Barrett, however if he keeps involved in the WHC scene by interfering for the belt, then he's nowhere near being buried yet and a title shot may yet be around the corner. He deserves his shot and I think he'll get it though I agree wholeheartedly that Creative have totally messed up his return.

I can see Barrett interfering at HIAC, Big Show winning but receiving a Brogue Kick for good measure after the bell, Ziggler cashing in and winning and bingo, fatal 4 way for Survivor Series. Who wins that is anyone's guess, Barrett would have a good a chance as anyone.....

^^Now obviously this is what I would like to see and what is possible however not convinced that creative can come up with something like that.......


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



dualtamac said:


> CM Punk is WWE Champion.


CM Punk isn't a better heel than Barrett and that's coming from one of the most incessant CM Punk marks on this board, he's my #1 guy in the company. He's a better everything else than Barrett, but not a better heel. Barrett is so heel that there's no successful way to ever turn him face, it's like turning Rey Mysterio heel, it's not going to work at all. He's 100% villain. 



> And I don't agree that Barrett's being buried, losing to the WHC whether you like him or not is not a burial


It is when you've JUST returned and you haven't faced anyone but jobbers. That flat out tells people "yeah, nothing has changed, he's the same joke as he was before he left". Now his momentum is dead and it's just gonna be one loss after another, just like Tensai or Brodus Clay. 



> If he just keeps on floating around doing nothing or moves on to a lesser name and a nothing feud then I fear for Barrett, however if he keeps involved in the WHC scene by interfering for the belt, then he's nowhere near being buried yet and a title shot may yet be around the corner. He deserves his shot and I think he'll get it though I agree wholeheartedly that Creative have totally messed up his return.


He will get a nothing feud, it's CLEARLY headed in that direction, and even if he were to get a title shot, he's 100% losing, just like the other million title shots he's gotten. Nobody gets that many failed title shots and becomes champion.

Creative deliberately messed up his return, which is exactly my point. If Vince cared about him, he never would've let that happen. It's IMPOSSIBLE.



> I can see Barrett interfering at HIAC, Big Show winning but receiving a Brogue Kick for good measure after the bell, Ziggler cashing in and winning and bingo, fatal 4 way for Survivor Series. Who wins that is anyone's guess, Barrett would have a good a chance as anyone.....


Yeah, sure he would. You know, being the only guy who's never won the title and especially after a fresh MITB cash in, that puts him at GREAT odds.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Miz should have won Monday if he was going to lose the title on Wednesday or not have the match all together.

Barrett losing to Sheamus is fine. Something tells me that WWE will be pushing Barrett as Sheamus' opponent at Survivor Series.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

blur said:


> :mark: Sandow attacking Bryan


You into a little beard on beard action?



THANOS said:


> LOL @ WWE fucking over Barrett's push once again. Can this company do anything right? I suppose on the bright side, when he finally quits, Kassius Ohno will get to do his gimmick again.


I don't think Barrett will be quitting any time soon. If you follow him on twitter, you'd be able to see he's very finincially driven, and seems pretty happy with his place in the company, which is a shame, he should aim higher.

Who gives a shit about Chris Hero? Fuck him, he's nowhere near the league of Wade Barrett.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Surely Vince would see the matches between him and Sheamus were really good though and something good must happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Big Dog said:


> Surely Vince would see the matches between him and Sheamus were really good though and something good must happen.


Look at who the #1 contenders to the world titles are and honestly tell me with a straight face he gives a shit about how good the matches are.

And what exactly does "something good" mean? A feud? It's not good unless Barrett wins the title, it's a waste otherwise, and the odds of that happening with this guy in charge is nil.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Just keep him away from a Face Orton or Ryback (like him but he will be booked to embarrass Barrett). Last thing he needs is to deal with those two guys.

I don't think losing to Sheamus means he buried. After HIAC is when we will see what they really do with Barrett, if its still squash matches on Superstars/SD/Raw than I don't what else to say, but screw WWE


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Three great matches against the World Heavyweight Champion and people are saying Barrett got buried. Don't be surprised if he main events Survivor Series.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Three great matches against the World Heavyweight Champion and people are saying Barrett got buried. Don't be surprised if he main events Survivor Series.


I hope so. I don't have a problem with him losing to the World champ Sheamus now, if it means he will the gold later. They need to make them have a proper feud. It should be for WM, but I guess they want Sheamus vs Punk/Orton.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

This mini-feud has done wonders for Barrett.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Duke Droese said:


> This mini-feud has done wonders for Barrett.


Exactly. People have been bashing Barrett's ring work since the Nexus days. Now he's in a match against the World Heavyweight Champion and he has shown that he can go. Sheamus and Barrett's style mench well together and WWE should definitely consider this as a Wrestlemania main event.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

They fucked up with Barrett back when they screwed up Nexus. They had a chance to make him a big name but blew it so Cena could look good. Again.

I think he'll win the title eventually one day (half the roster seems destined to with the way they haphazardly book everyone) but this character is not working for him. I'd say bring him back with the suit and rose like when he first started on NXT and just start over but I'm afraid they'd make him too much like Sandow.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

He can still have the suit and rose with his current gimmick. It would add more to his character. I think he just needs to use more strikes and embrace that bare knuckle style by actually wrestling bare knuckled.

He also hasn't talked in ages. Talking is his greatest weapon.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm just saying what the facts are. WWE gives people they appreciate world titles. That's what happens. This isn't exactly a shock. They don't value midcarders, that's why they don't headline PPV's.


Wow, by your logic, WWE didn't give half a fuck about HBK the last 8 or 9 years he was with the company.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

^ Shawn didn't want another world title reign.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



> Wow, by your logic, WWE didn't give half a fuck about HBK the last 8 or 9 years he was with the company.


Yeah, sure they didn't. He only won the world title a MONTH after he came back. 

HBK repeatedly denied a world title reign, he was supposed to win the world title that Angle won when Batista got injured and gave up the belt but he said no. He could've taken it off Cena any time he wanted, I could go on. And no, it's not my logic because Shawn already DID win the title 3 times prior to him leaving. He was an established main event star, people with no world titles are not.



Duke Droese said:


> This mini-feud has done wonders for Barrett.


Oh, really, how is that? 2 DQ losses and a loss by pinfall to the same guy in under 3 weeks, how does that help? They won't let him go over Sheamus, not even once, not even in a flukish manner where Big Show costs him the match, which would both help Barrett AND push the feud at the same time, he's lost all 3 of the matches through one way or another and they've made him look exactly like the same, uncredible wrestler who's below all the main eventers as he was before he left, but it's even worse now because this character was supposed to be a better, more well booked, more dominant version of him, but it's not. Those segments where he went back to his roots to "re-ignite the flame" essentially meant nothing, because kayfabe wise, he's exactly as credible as he was when he left, which is hardly at all. He's essentially as credible as Ziggler, only he doesn't have a world title reign in his backpocket waiting to be taken at any moment, so when he looks like a fool it hurts him a lot more. Not to mention he's been complete throwaway, this feud is all about Big Show and he's just any random opponent who Sheamus has to get through to focus on Big Show who's portrayed as the real challenge.

Yeah, real help this has been. The only wonder this mini-feud has caused is wondering why the fuck it's been booked so badly.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

I dunno if you can even call it a feud, it just seemed to me Barrett was standing in for the Big Show because the Big Show is a one trick pony and can't do much else. Maybe Barrett will get rewarded for doing it so well, maybe not but at least he's been more relative recently and not just squashing jobbers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Then why the fuck is Big Show getting the title shot? If that's their thinking it should've been Barrett in the first place.

Whatever, WWE is absolutely incapable of making sense. There's no logical, well thought out, planned feuds at all, they just make everything up 10 minutes before the show goes on the air and they don't give a fuck. It's no wonder the ratings are what they are with shit like this going on.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Losing to Sheamus isn't bad considering his status in the company, but like Clique said the creative team are burying barrett by giving him nothing interesting to do. What a fucking waste.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

*Wade Barrett's in my top 3 but I'm fine with him losing the Sheamus for right now


I just hope when their actual WHC feud comes that Wade is booked strong*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

three questions Pyro.

1. If the Undertaker was around, him having such a strong backstage presence would he improve barretts booking?

2. If Hunter took over, same thing, or would it be a case of like father like son?

3. If Wade thinks his booking is as bad as you claim it to be why hasnt he requested his release yet? He strikes me as a buisiness savy intelligent guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



TommyWCECM said:


> three questions Pyro.
> 
> 1. If the Undertaker was around, him having such a strong backstage presence would he improve barretts booking?
> 
> 2. If Hunter took over, same thing, or would it be a case of like father like son?


How the fuck do I know? I don't know if Undertaker or Triple H want Barrett on top.



> 3. If Wade thinks his booking is as bad as you claim it to be why hasnt he requested his release yet? He strikes me as a buisiness savy intelligent guy.


Maybe he's an underachiever and is simply happy to collect his paycheck, I don't know. He might accept it, I will not.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Barrett is not being buried. He is getting main event exposure, he will soon join it. Now you all need to stop complaining because WWE is obviously planning on pushing him soon, your whining about 'burying' is irrelevant and doesn't mean shit because WWE IS putting him with the big dogs right now, when he starts losing to mid-carders than complain.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

> Kofi Kingston defeated The Miz to win the Intercontinental Title


Seriously?

Guess I'll have to google where to even find that useless show then.

Not sure why they're killing Miz like this. I would say "good for Kofi", but giving him the title THAT fast. . .isn't even really worthy of congrats. Why couldn't they just have fued and had Kofi go over at Survivor Series?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Marty Vibe said:


> LOL HE LOST BUWIED
> 
> Jeez some of you get a fucking grip.


Don't you know? Anyone who loses to a top face is :buried. Dat logic.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The awesome (no pun intended) promo with Kofi and Miz on Raw made me want to see more. They should revisit their feud during Kofi's run. I do think that belt was handed over to Kofi too fast though, but good for him I guess. Here's to his main event push (being optimistic) xD


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

I agree. He isn't being buried.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Then why the fuck is Big Show getting the title shot? If that's their thinking it should've been Barrett in the first place.
> 
> Whatever, WWE is absolutely incapable of making sense. There's no logical, well thought out, planned feuds at all, they just make everything up 10 minutes before the show goes on the air and they don't give a fuck. It's no wonder the ratings are what they are with shit like this going on.


Agree, Show is their selling point for this feud OMG he's Show, how can Sheamus overcome the odds? You know, because this time it's THE BIG SHOW. They haven't built Wade on anything yet and probably wouldn't even book a story line if Wade was in Show's place right now. So I would rather they have Show get embarrassed again like last year in some way, and then maybe down the line Wade can get a shot in a legit interesting feud. Not your typical "I want the title, and will get it" kind of feud.

I'm definitely not saying it's easy to write compelling story lines, but man, it's been some rough booking lately and something needs to be done.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Shawn Morrison said:


> Barrett is not being buried. He is getting main event exposure, he will soon join it.* Now you all need to stop complaining because WWE is obviously planning on pushing him soon, *your whining about 'burying' is irrelevant and doesn't mean shit because WWE IS putting him with the big dogs right now, when he starts losing to mid-carders than complain.


I like Barrett and I hope you're right. We'll see where he's at around say Mania time next year.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Then why the fuck is Big Show getting the title shot?


Because like him or not, the casuals do in fact care for Big Show while they could give less than two shits if Wade Barrett was released tomorrow. 

There really is nothing to like about Barrett. Just because he has an accent doesn't mean he is good at cutting promos. He has minimal charisma and little to no aura in his character. Not to mention he is downright terrible in the ring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Everything you said from a talent perspective is an absolute lie, and I've already explained why he's not over more in depthly, because he's been fucked with so much. Maybe you should go read that post and enlighten yourself.

And really, people care about Big Show?  Yeah, he's over because he's been in wrestling for like 20 fucking years, but nobody wants him anywhere near the main event, casuals included. I guarantee if Big Show was fired unjustly there would NOT be a rally to bring him back. There would be for Cena, there would be for Punk, Sheamus, Orton, Rey, etc, even Kane, but not for Big Show.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

They are flip flopping the IC Championship far too much and it's again sinking in credibility, after Rhodes built it back up again.

Brodus losing in three minutes? He is so far in the doghouse right now.

Sucks Barrett lost, damn.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Let's see...

Sheamus and Barrett again? With Barrett losing again... 

Ziggler losing again...

Cody and Sandow facing jobbers...

Btw was that Ted DiBiase's return to Smackdown? Losing to Cesaro in three minutes? Sad, but I can't say I'm surprised... 

Yeah, looks like I'm not tuning into Smackdown again. It's been over a month since I watched a Smackdown episode now.

Edit: Only just seen that Kofi is the new IC Champion. Whatever. I've never cared for either guy so this doesn't really bother me.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Jesus, you keep complaining that everyone's had a reign but than want them to throw one on barret regardless of where he is and what he's doing. It's a completely nonsensical argument.
Your basically saying without the wwe title no-one cares and its blatantly not true. Creative missed an opportunity with barret 2 years ago, creative constantly do this in all wrestling companies. It doesn't mean the companies hate them, writers ate just fallible. Think about all the wrestlers who were nobodys but got repackaged into massive stars later.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

- Barrett loses to Sheamus. I'm getting sick of the Sheamus booking. They can't even put a heel over dirty. And then they wonder why Sheamus comes out to half silence. I was hoping for a proper feud between them, but it will just end the same as every Sheamus feud. 

- Miz loses to Randy boring as hell Snoreton. You know when Randy loses a big one against Show he has to make up for it by winning his next match. There are no strong heels on Smackdown. Lest we count nobodygivesadamnDelRio and PPV jobber Big Show. And even they suck.

- Rhodes Scholar squash match that nobody cares about. How can anybody get into a match when you know the outcome? I'm sick of predictable squashes. 

- Job Ziggler eating the pin as always. He's going to be the absolute shittiest world champion when he cashes in. Worse than Bryan was because of this trash booking. I'm no Ziggler mark, but come on.

- DiBiase is a jobber. Lol.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everything you said from a talent perspective is an absolute lie, and I've already explained why he's not over more in depthly, because he's been fucked with so much. Maybe you should go read that post and enlighten yourself.
> 
> And really, people care about Big Show?  Yeah, he's over because he's been in wrestling for like 20 fucking years, but nobody wants him anywhere near the main event, casuals included. I guarantee if Big Show was fired unjustly there would NOT be a rally to bring him back. There would be for Cena, there would be for Punk, Sheamus, Orton, Rey, etc, even Kane, but not for Big Show.


Creative has fucked many people over recently, yet they are still able to get reactions from the crowd. The Miz is a good example. You can't get much of a reaction if you don't know how to win over a crowd. Whether it be in the ring or through a promo. 

Actually, I want Big Show in the main event. The guy is excellent at putting people over and he's doing that with Sheamus right now. Barrett feuding with Sheamus would accomplish absolutely nothing. 

And besides, Show has a fan base and can get a reaction from the crowd. The superstars you listed are all obviously much more popular than Big Show (Kane is arguable), but to say no one would care is stupid. The guy is a near 20 year vet. Of course people are going to care.

However on the flip side, if Barrett were to be released, you wouldn't have too many people complaining because the guy has not been relevant since his debut.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Alim said:


> The guy is excellent at putting people over


What?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Losses aren't burials. They guy isn't getting squashed, he's putting on hard fought matches with the world heavyweight champ.

Losing in a tough match to Sheamus is better than squashing JTG or beating Drew McIntyre in a normal match.

Beating those guys gets you nowhere. Losing to Sheamus in a close match puts you up higher on the food chain.


Especially if you stop it with the unrealistic expectations that WWE needs to put the world title on him. lol? No they don't. . .he doesn't deserve that either imo. At least half a dozen other guys deserve that more than Barret.

You should be glad he's even in matches with the big dogs and being booked to look like a force against them. That's a step up for him. . .and it'd be a step up for half the roster who doesn't get afforded the same luxury.

Maybe it will lead to something else. But to expect a WHC right NOW? You're just setting yourself up for dissappointment. That's a self-fufilling prophecy due to unrealistic expectations.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And with a world championship.
> 
> I'm not blaming them for using politics, I'm saying I don't want them to use it because I can't stand these fuckers, they're horrible performers, and because they're horrible performers, I don't want them to get world titles, I don't want them to get wins, and I don't want them to get more money. Especially over the people who actually deserve them. I never said it was their FAULT for playing politics, I GET it.


Heh heh. Perhaps your faves should get a few tips from them then? They don't appear to be doing enough backstage to pick their spot, eh?



> Why do you watch? I just have to ask, since you're giving me the impression that you think literally nothing that ever happens matters. *It doesn't matter who main events, it doesn't matter who midcards, it doesn't matter who jobs, everybody is just in a role and it makes no difference who does what.* If I've said something you don't agree with, then correct me because reading this conversation, that's what I'm getting from you, and I don't know why somebody with that mentality would have any desire to follow a product where you don't care about who goes where.


Now just hold on one minute. When did I ever say that the person picked for a role doesn't matter? That’s a ridiculous notion in terms of business and, to a lesser extent, my own opinion, although that counts for little in the scheme of what you’re describing. The people are picked for the roles based on what the company wants to be represented as and give the fans a chance to select and follow. I honestly have no idea why you went down that path, although it's curious that my questioning your philosophy has prompted this assumption. The way you speak of this is similar to one investing themselves in a sports team.

As for myself, let me put it this way: we're old enough and (should be) wise enough to have the insight into what the company presents as important and what is put aside as of lesser value. I think what your idea of what is important is flip-flopping because you’ve been speaking of booking all throughout this thread and question the current state, yet are so adamant he must win a prop that has lost a fair bit of its significance in a writing point of view. Discussing those things, as well as watching these strange, dedicated people go out and try their hand in this form of storytelling is far, far more interesting to me than 85% of material the company churns out and labels family entertainment (especially on the flagship show).

Before it's brought up, I do value the world title. It's the most important prop the company can possess and should really be treated as such. *However, since this company is becoming more about family entertainment rather than professional wrestling, the company props its main draw card in Cena and a few other huge names above all else.* People will contest that business calls for such measures but I argue that it’ll come at the expense of other business ventures and marquee acts. I’m beginning to digress from my original point though, so I’ll stop there for now



> No, it isn't a better position, it's the SAME position. *There are only 2 positions in WWE, world champions and non world champions.* Barrett has never had a shot with the world title, therefore, nobody takes him seriously and never will unless Vince lets go of whatever petty grudge he's always had against English talent (and has prominently displayed this on tv with things such as Pirate gimmicks and humiliating William Regal, one of the greatest all around performers in history almost as badly as Jim Ross) and puts him in the spot where he belongs, with the title.


You want the best for Barrett because you rate him highly, but the titles nowadays certainly don’t guarantee they’ll be treated as heightened commodities. As for you taking him more seriously with the title, well, didn’t you say you think Sheamus looks so ridiculous that he can’t be considered a threat? The near-invincibility of his booking certainly didn’t save him from your critique.

I certainly won’t take the current Barrett seriously as champ, nor will many others, because there’s nothing of value behind him whilst in that position. _No direction, no particularly investment-worthy programs outside of maybe Sheamus (although they may’ve burnt up a bit of their meal ticket already with that one), pretty boring character that will undoubtedly fall into the same ‘cowardly heel on the run from the face’ archetype that has made up a huge chunk of the ME scene for the past three years_. And after he loses it, then what? Probably back to the position he is now.

*You can interpret what makes a success story based on what the company says, but you're experienced enough to know or speculate when things are genuine and when they aren't.* The main event scene is not very prosperous one and the titles aren’t held in the same esteem as they once were. They don’t even ensure the guy’s spot will be safe anymore due to the haphazardness of guys like Swagger getting the push and then realizing he’s not working as much as they’d like.

So why is it again you want Barrett to get that much eluded world title? What huge changes will it bring? Do you consider that the totem pole of your own taste in wrestlers, the world titles that is? Is that a form of validation on your part, his, or both?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

They really are setting up Ziggler to fail. What utter bullshit.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Heel said:


> They really are setting up Ziggler to fail. What utter bullshit.


His booking is same as Daniel Bryan's booking last year. Lose to every guy on the roster, and then win the title out of nowhere with zero build up and credibility.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

LOL Sheamus didn't bury him, he was buried by Cena and still trying to rise since that day, he losing to Sheamus was expected I told you guys :kayfabe: if ADR can't beat him Barret has less chance.

We already have a hint of how a feud between those two would be, stiff matches that a lot of people here love (I found them boring), Sheamus going top face unbeatable mode, the promo? well it doesn't matter how good Barret can promo when Sheamus just smiles and never sells on the mic.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mr cricket said:


> His booking is same as Daniel Bryan's booking last year. Lose to every guy on the roster, and then win the title out of nowhere with zero build up and credibility.


Bryan at least had the fact he was a big deal on the Indies and a massive smark fan-base to fall back on. What does Ziggler have? They've NEVER booked him well and he could go the way of Swagger, which is ridiculous since he's so fucking talented and could do so much more if they let him.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*

Come on Tyrion! Barrett wil get a world title reign. But to me it really means nothing. Being World Heavyweight Champion means nothing. Christian held it, that really means Vince doesn't care about the title. And if he doesn't why should we?

On topic though. Maybe losing in a match with Sheamus is not getting buried but they're wasn't a reason to make him lose, hell there wasn't even a reason to make him return if they don't have anything for him yet. It's stupid. It's WWE.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> His booking is same as Daniel Bryan's booking last year. Lose to every guy on the roster, and then win the title out of nowhere with zero build up and credibility.


No, Bryan even lost on Superstars where he was usually used. Mizz jobbed to Bryan before cashing in. Ziggler at least had a feud with Jericho, Orton, is regurlarly involved in main event matches... That doesn't excuse his erratic booking and the fact he looses too much, but at least he got one of the less worst MITB holder booking.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Eh, Ziggler as a Mr. MITB has been pretty damn bad. Not Daniel Bryan bad, but it's pretty close. The only feud he's come out on top of is the Jericho feud, and that was handled in such a way that almost no one noticed or cared. It of course doesn't help the fact that all he's done both before and after the Jericho feud is lose to other main eventers. I know WWE thinks this is some great strategy in that they like to make MITB winners look like dorks so they can surprise everyone and win the title out of nowhere, but all it really does is make them look like guys who aren't worthy of a world title, even when they hold one. It kills the credibility of the belt, and makes it very difficult for guys not to return to jobbersville after losing the title - hence why most of them do. 

But this is such great booking that apparently it needs to be repeated again and again, so I must be missing something.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: SPOILERS* Barrett on this week's SD*



Brodus Clay said:


> LOL Sheamus didn't bury him, he was buried by Cena and still trying to rise since that day, he losing to Sheamus was expected I told you guys :kayfabe: if ADR can't beat him Barret has less chance.
> 
> We already have a hint of how a feud between those two would be, stiff matches that a lot of people here love (I found them boring), Sheamus going top face unbeatable mode, the promo? well it doesn't matter how good Barret can promo when Sheamus just smiles and never sells on the mic.


Barret would've been nothing if he didn't go against Cena.

When a guy gets to start their career going against Cena, that's not a burial. Especially when he got to look dominant in their matches. He was not getting squashed. I remember being annoyed at how strongly WWE was booking Barret right off. "Who the fuck is this clown? And why is he being pushed so hard?", were my main thoughts the entire time that angle was running.

Also. . .I thought the angle went on way too long, I didn't think it ended early like most seem to. It was a good angle that was wasted on a bunch of rookies nobody cared about. Most of them ending up as failures is proof that it was wasted on the wrong guys. The only guy who even benefitted from it was Barret because he got to look strong against Cena. Everyone else has either been released, irrelevant, or irrelevant until recently.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

no dough Ziggler was set to fail, Ziggler got abit of stream came out of Jericho fued and they killed it...Ziggler just need a towl he could be next to Mr Perfect.

they push Sheamus too hard and make him unhuman...Batman-Superman get a few lost now and then, even one of greatest storytelling ofthe Bible Jesus get a lost sometime but with Sheamus is unbeatable.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Smackdown was great this week and once again Bryan and Kane stole the show.

LMAO @ Bryan calling himself the "world's toughest vegan" in response to Kane's "Devil's favourite demon" ahah


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

international version is already up. http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xufzgm_by-rulez-sd-2012-10-19-short-hq-pt1-1_tech?start=684

Kane/Bryan-Miz-Big Show-Ziggler segment is gold, i really want to know who write all of those Kane/Bryan segment? i love the thing with Big Show and Bryan, these two guys just pure gold...Big Show/Bryan=Ratings? i love these two. 

I can't believe what the Miz said to Booker T how predictable he is.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Christ Bryan was corpsing so bad in the opening segment.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

LOL @ Miz talking about the GM's being so predictable. Big thumbs up to that (Y), i've been waiting a while for this to go on TV, i mean do the writers actually think we are 'surprised' when the gm makes a match out of all the people in the ring? Plus WWE has been doing this too many times as of late, they need to book matches differently.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Shawn Morrison said:


> LOL @ Miz talking about the GM's being so predictable. Big thumbs up to that (Y), i've been waiting a while for this to go on TV, i mean do the writers actually think we are 'surprised' when the gm makes a match out of all the people in the ring? Plus WWE has been doing this too many times as of late, they need to book matches differently.


are they shoot themself in the foot or what? they know the issue and i hope they fixing it...


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Finished the whole show. Really liking the Bryan/Kane vs Sandow/Rhodes stuff. Sheamus was actually in an entertaining match this week! Big thanks to Barrett ofcourse.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Miz shooting down Booker was the highlight of the show. :lmao


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This is like the 100th time Ziggler tries to cash in and gets hit by a finisher.

They are making this guy look really really weak.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

They didn't show the ambush on the international version, did they? I didn't see Sandow/Rhodes attack Kane/Bryan. I saw them come back for revenge, but not the original attack...

Bryan needs to slap Big Show again. He defeated Big Show like 5 times to Big Show's 1 time defeating him, he shouldn't be intimidated by him, even if it's to his detriment.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is just the absolute man. Everything he does is great.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Nevermind, I saw a different version with the sneak attack on it. Youtube has a shortened version of the show and skipped parts out.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Nothing screams mid-carder more than a cowardly meta-babyface.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Well considering the tag titles are a mid-card title, what's your point? Personalities change among different pushes. He still considers himself a heel.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The supposed guaranteed Royal Rumble winner being deathly afraid of a fat man's finger and then comically cowering behind the real promoted star of the tag team is hardly beneficial. It would be like John Cena defending his buddy Zack Ryder from the big bad heel of the month by standing in front of him while Zachary cowers in fear.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

How is he the guaranteed Royal Rumble winner? I missed that one! SWEET!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Well plans changed after Vince saw Ryback snort and snarl backstage trying to scratch the acne on his back.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it felt like a pretty pedestrian show, with nothing that memorable that I'll be taking away from it really. The opening segment with Team Hell No was decent enough, and most matches were enjoyable to be fair. It's just a bit of a let down when you're failing to get into the main feud on the show over the World Championship though.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

GreenDude88 said:


> Overall it felt like a pretty pedestrian show, with nothing that memorable that I'll be taking away from it really. The opening segment with Team Hell No was decent enough, and most matches were enjoyable to be fair. It's just a bit of a let down when you're failing to get into the main feud on the show over the World Championship though.


These kinds of posts humor me. The opening segment was "decent enough", which means? And most of the matches were enjoyable "to be fair"???? What?

And the World Title scene has sucked every since Bryan lost to Sheamus 2 PPVs in a row, his feuds since Bryan have sucked.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Bryan was gold :lol really has his character nailed down. 

Rest of the show was ok, nothing more.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Miz is just outrageously good on the mic. He should be main eventing. So wasted.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

you could tell this gimmick is slater's personality


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

that is one fucked up Miz. shit


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

destroyed face


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

World's Toughest Vegan! I'm marking out.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

lol everyone is picking on Bryan


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I have never noticed it before, but the crowd is super-piped-in tonight. It's _obvious_.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Orton looks 10 years younger with hair.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Ditcka said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

lol. "stay tuned, our main event is next. before the main event!"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really entertaining opening promo.

Orton looks like he jumped back to 2006.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Holy shit, the Legend Killer is back!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't do drugs, kids. You'll be curtain jerking on Smackdown for the next forever.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

ADR like a Boss


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I keep asking this question and have yet to get much of an answer. Explain the appeal of Randy Orton to me. He's relatively attractive (thiiiiiighs. damn.) and does that silent killer thing, but I'd basically rather be watching a number of other guys.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

what the fuck is Del Rio's gimmick now? he's above some peasants, he's a man and orton is a little girl, he's somewhat rich, he's mexican, like that's his damn problem; he has nothing specific that we expect from him.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Asenath said:


> I keep asking this question and have yet to get much of an answer. Explain the appeal of Randy Orton to me. He's relatively attractive (thiiiiiighs. damn.) and does that silent killer thing, but I'd basically rather be watching a number of other guys.


he portrays the badass gimmick. Like he is above everyone else because he is so damn good at what he does. Like how punk says "I demand respect", Orton doesn't because he is so badass he knows he gets it. And he would rather fight you to prove it then talk on the mic. He is barbaric, but with the confidence that he has already proven it.
almost like a James Bond kind of deal (Daniel Craig-wise)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nena?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

great like 10 words from Del Rio, not. What the hell? I like Del Rio, is it creative's fault he is absolutely atrocious outside of the ring?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

It's like. . . if you were hollering out your window at a young lady (not that you would ever, because you're not trash) you might yell, "Nena!" in the same way an awful window-yeller in English might yell, "Hey, Baby!" He's basically trying to talk down to Orton by calling him a girl, which is just awful.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

yes, please! Barrett vs Sheamus has been awesome! I want some more of that.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

that was funny backstage segment with Sheamus & Long


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Watching Sheamus try to fit in like a normal human being makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This Layla commercial always gives me the boo-hoos. My ex-boyfriend's mom (who is like a second mom to me) is a two-time breast cancer survivor. It really does affect everyone around the person who has it, as well.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

It's three of my favorite people in one match! And Sandow, who isn't bad neither.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Awww. Post-victory cuddles. Cody should be in a tag team forever. Like, WHC with a Tag Team partner he snuggles with after matches.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Dat Cartwheel


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

It shouldn't be this funny, but her stealing Teddy Long's idea and telling Booker T first has be LOLing!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Punk and Ryback tonight. yay?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Smackdown could do with getting rid of the filler known as the Raw Rebound, people go to the internet to see what happened on Raw if they miss it, not Smackdown.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> It shouldn't be this funny, but her stealing Teddy Long's idea and telling Booker T first has be LOLing!


I'm liking this storyline. Can't wait to see what he finds out on her Ipod.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Really hating Smackdown these past few weeks. I mean the opening promo was fun, but the main feud is so shitty and dull. Plus Ziggler is being made to look like a bitch, and not a future champion.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Team "Big Show Off" coming up. I hope not, but can't see it not happening.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Would have been content if they gave 40 mins of the show to Gabriel/Kidd vs Rhodes Scholars. Even in that little 3 minute match they showed the chemistry they have on Superstars.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

As of now MizTV is the only good part so far.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> Would have been content if they gave 40 mins of the show to Gabriel/Kidd vs Rhodes Scholars. Even in that little 3 minute match they showed the chemistry they have on Superstars.


I'm totally going to get up tomorrow morning to watch Kidd v. Bryan on Saturday Morning Slam. Because that just sounds like a fun match.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

why is Bryan now a bitch v Big Show? Like, completely make it all Kane.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is Dolph Ziggler missing his front four teeth?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Hand-bag! I'm marking like a mother fu**er right now!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oooh. Speaking of people who look young and fresh, Ted DiBiase is looking. . .

Wait. Fuuuuuuu. The USA chant.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jesus fuck at that bump Ted took.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

please have USA Guy debut. Really don't want to see Swagger


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DiBiase improves hims moveset every week, it seems.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I'm literally the only person that benefits from the Raw Rebound on Smackdown since I don't catch Raw live anymore but am always available for SD.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I think that was a good Raw Rewind actually, plus I love watching Punk get his head slammed down randomly. I'm such a blind mark for Ryback.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Brye said:


> I think I'm literally the only person that benefits from the Raw Rebound on Smackdown since I don't catch Raw live anymore but am always available for SD.


me too., Didn't watch RAW (except first 20 minutes) so that was first time I saw that


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

3MB are fucking hilarious. :lmao

This is actually a really solid idea for a group on WWE's part because they're really funny.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Doin' the most. . .


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

smart to go shirtless. More rockbandishish look; plus it shows off their physique to look like more of a threat. 

and OMG! Barrett!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I really like it when Wade talks


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lumberjack matches, I'm sure this will stay contained. ~__~


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I think the WWE photoshops Wade Barrett's nose to look more crooked than it actually is.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Nattie! I love her attire.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

thank god for comentators so we cant assure who is heel and who is face.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Nippin'


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Eve's commentary. LOL.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

"She can't get a date." 

"She can't get a date?"

"No she can't."

"Bless her heart."

commentary = Millions of dollars, millions of dollars, Millions of dollars.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Apple Advertising


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This storyline. ~___~

Hopefully Eve doesn't watch the show or she'll know.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

so what is on the ipad?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I like how she looks on either side of the camera straight ahead of her and doesn't realize that it means nothing because everybody seen it on camera! DUH


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Diva thing is actually interesting after that.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They need to add Hunico to make it a 4 man band. Guys is actually talented and any storyline would do wonders for him. Plus it add to.the whole diversity thing.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

love how even on the commericals (WWE Rumblers!) John Cean burries everyone.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Tatsu


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Mmmm. Wade.

Mmmm. Sheamus. 

This feud can continue for forever, as far as I care.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think lumberjack might be my least favorite gimmick match. I really can't think of one that was ever better than decent.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is Fit Finlay back in the fold, or did JBL make an oopsie?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> I think lumberjack might be my least favorite gimmick match. I really can't think of one that was ever better than decent.


Daniel Bryan vs Mark Henry back in January was awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Redeemer said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Mark Henry back in January was awesome.


Never seen it. 

I do remember liking Christian/Henry from last October and Danielson/Homicide from ROH.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> Never seen it.
> 
> I do remember liking Christian/Henry from last October and Danielson/Homicide from ROH.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeHMvlQ7cJI

It wasn't good wrestling wise, but Henry and Bryan were both awesome with their interactions with the lumberjacks and the finish was great for the storyline.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I feel like a lumberjack match has to be pretty nerve-racking. I don't why wrestling in front of 20 other wrestlers seems worse than several thousand fans, but does haha.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm actually not to upset with that ending. IT was pretty impactful for everyone that matters on Smackdown, plus it was semi-funny. 

And oh shit! That ziggler.

edit: holy fuck cash in

edit 2: ok nevermind.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Highlight of the main event was Kane and Bryan rushing to the ring to start brawling.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Redeemer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeHMvlQ7cJI
> 
> It wasn't good wrestling wise, but Henry and Bryan were both awesome with their interactions with the lumberjacks and the finish was great for the storyline.


I think I'll enjoy it since I enjoyed all the rest of their work from last year/early this year. Thanks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bryan/Kane cleaning house and chasing Rhodes Scholars was awesome. :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, that was. . . something.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What a great Smackdown.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/smackdown-exclusives-oct-19-2012

lol at Santino one with Rhode Scholars.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed the show but I didn't like it that much. Only one match was good and besides that I just liked the Eve/Teddy stuff. It was mostly a waste of two hours and didn't really do much for me.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I can hardly remember I just watched this, I wish big stuff can happen on Smackdown like it sometime does on Raw.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I can hardly remember I just watched this, I wish big stuff can happen on Smackdown like it sometime does on Raw.


When???


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan and Kane are trying there best to keep Smackdown relevant again. I enjoyed most of the matches and Barrett isn't so bad in the ring as I thought. But he's still green as shit though.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Well after reading the spoilers, I was concerned the ending was going hinder the "tension" Barrett and Sheamus has but I don't think it did. Despite it being a lumberjack match and Sheamus getting the pin, I don't think it's as black and white as that. I don't think Sheamus could of lost due to the fact he's not really feuding with Barrett despite the great matches, he's feuding with the Big Show, so I understand why Barrett can't be seen to come out on top, but it does leave him in a position where he's taken Sheamus to the wire three times in three good matches with very little in the way of heat or promo work between them. So adding that heat and promo work I think it's definitely going to be one of the best WHC feuds for a while (knock on wood) 

I just hope they do feud after hell in a cell.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm really starting to dig Antonio Cesaro, with a little work on the mic, this guy can be great.

He has a natural charisma about him I didn't see at first, makes a very good US Champ also.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Bryan and Kane are trying there best to keep Smackdown relevant again. I enjoyed most of the matches and Barrett isn't so bad in the ring as I thought. But he's still green as shit though.


Barrett is not even close to being green. I think he just lacks chemistry with Sheamus.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^^I'm surprised you look at it that way. Barrett always brings out his best against Sheamus from what I've seen.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Catching a replay.. hasn't been terrible. Best thing about it though is 3MB. I actually like the outfits just giving these lower tier guys something to do. And they look unique compared to much of the roster, which can only be to their benefit.

Last match wasn't bad... but again, the Sheamus crap is just terrible. And they seem to be setting up Ziggler to cash in on Show. Only reason I can think for not letting Ziggler get the spotlight in that spot. ThoughI kind of hope they start giving ZIggler wins instead of trying to resurrect him after burying him week after week.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm not a Miz fan, but his promo on Booker T was both spot-on and hilarious


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

^ Highlight of the show. Skipped the rest in under half an hour. Yawn...


----------

